# Oops, ouch!!!!



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Last night just south of the melroe plant in West Fargo I pasted a hen mallard with the front window of my pickup. I swerved enough so that she glanced off the upper right side or else I think I would have been wearing her in my lap. What a sickening thud, I could see it coming, she got up a ways ahead of me put just never got high enough. I couldn't swerve enough to avoid it. Kinda sucks, I always appreciate seeing the ducks along the interstate, spices up the longer drives. Really woke me up though.


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

Got an owl a while back and it was the best "THUD" I've ever heard....


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I have a friend who hit a duck a few years ago while riding his motorcycle. It hit him in the face and went right into his mouth and down his throat, he looked like he was dying. The poor guy ended up in the ditch throwing cookies everywhere. He came out of it with a fat lip and a full belly....


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Did you check for a band??


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Dang I bet thats where that big silver tooth he has come from


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I looked at her and I actually did think........No band!!! Funny you should mention that!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

A couple years ago I ws heading to the lake with my boat and a hen with her brood was crossing the road right in front of me. I swerved to miss em and managed to avoid all of the youngins' but when I looked in my rear view I saw the boat trailer connect with the hen. I had a pit in my stomach most of the morning!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My buddy Fercho lost a windshield on the 'burban from 2 teal on the road in August.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

I came within inches of smoking a blue heron with the girlfriend's truck, she sitting there yelling at me to watch out and there wasn't anything I could do but hit the brakes and hope like hell it gained altitude. Its feet hit the antenae as we went past.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Two years ago, on our trip up there, we were loaded up and on the way home. Had been on the road a couple of hours and a big ol grey herron comes up out of a pothole on one side of the road, headed for the pothole on the other side of the road. Well he didn't make it. I tried to swerve into the other lane, but unfortunately that was the way he was headed and I had nowhere else to go. He got caught flush on the bumper/grill area of the right side of my dad's truck. Took out the headlight on that side, as well as a the trim of the grill. Feathers everywhere. Did a couple of hundred dollars of damage to the truck. Cost me a new set of drawers to. :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You know you have someting wrong with you when you find yourself swearving towards game when they are flying right towards your truck. 
But I never do that. :wink:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Had a buddy who experienced a 'burban vs. rooster in the SW a couple of years back. Hit just the "right" spot of headlight assembly, grill, hood and quarter panel. I recall him saying it turned out to be about an $1,800 rooster. Ouch!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The last time I was coming home from Sask, my dad smoked a deer and ended up costing $8500 and the truck only had 2000 miles on it. Its kinda hard to swerve when you are pulling a trailer.


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

Last year when the water was seriously up was going to the marsh fishing early one morning and "Waxed a 3 1/2' gator crossing the road.
Thought at first I had hit a piece of pipe- The boat trailer bounced up but didn't loose anything.Odd thing though when we came back that afternoon
the gator was gone--Road kill doesn't last long with those marsh Cajuns....


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I remember a story a while back, don't know if there is any truth to itbut makes a good story. Used to be that if you hit a deer or moose up in Canada you could keep the carcass. I "heard " that there was such a rash of old beat up vehicles " accidently" hitting moose that they had to change the law. Ant of you Canadians on the board know if there is any truth to that ********* tale!!???


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

I was coming home from work two nights ago, and as I was coming over a hill I see this cavalier sitting on the side of the road, half in the lane and half on the shoulder. The next thing I see is this lady trying to herd this rather large snapping turtle across the road with a t-shirt. :rollin: I haven't seen anything more comical than that in a long time. I watched her in my rear-view mirror after I went by and she managed to get him to move, but it was down the lane and not across. She must have got him off the road because I didn't see him run over the next morning.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

With a T-Shirt???? :rollin:


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

Its been awhile since I have seen something that funny. I was tempted to help her out and take it home for some turtle soup but they are out of season right now.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

It's been a while since I have had turtle soup. If you have a recipe please post it in the recipe section!!! That is some good stuff for sure!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2004)

My trucks got 3 deer, 2 owls, 2 pheasents and a friggin turkey already , and I honestly NEVER swerve towards anythin. Oh yeah, also, I totally monster crushed a fawn one night that ran out in front of me. Helps with the 37'ers!!!

Damn trukey was like hitting a soft bowling ball, ripped my mirror all to hell and totaled my door. Damn thing actually wrapped around my mirror, pulling my door panel open away from the window about 3 inches! Damn things are becoming a problem bird in WI!!! :sniper:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Almost hit two turks in WI on seperate occasions. One was running the other flying.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

If you've ever driven through little yellowstone park on 46 you've almost hit a turkey. Those things pack up on the roads at times like flies on #!%@.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Funny one for you...

Comming back to Fargo from Dickinson just East of Bismarck. Came over one of the three hills in NoDak and as I creasted I saw a Mama duck with a little line of chicks behind her. No time to swerve, slow, nothing. As I went over them I did slow AFTER I saw then in the rear view. The Mama made it and was helping the chicks. The chicks were rolling all over the road from the draft of my wifes van and it looked like a bunch of Hewy's, Dewy's and Lewy's rolling all over the place! :rollin:

They all made it up and finished crossing the road, just kinda looked funny watching 'em roll all over the place.


----------

